# Leighbeer Railway Tunnel - July 2019



## Newage (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi All

The Fluffy and Newage road trip continues - deeper into Devon where they do all say "Proper job" all the time.

The last site of the day was Leighbeer tunnel.

Stick with me on this one as there is a surprise in store.

The tunnel was opened to traffic in June 1859 and then totaly closed in 1966, the tunnel is a single board tunnel and is 307 yards long, the tunnel is on a sweeping bend so nice and dark (apart from the bloody lights) as the tunnel is now part of the Devon cycle way (and those buggers whizz through there so watch your backs)

Picture time...












So there you go - 
it`s an old railway tunnel that`s now a cycle track, well that`s as dull as ditch water.


BUT WAIT - WHAT`S THAT







Oh yes Baby - It`s a Copper mine Adit halfway through the tunnel.

Waders - check
Cameras - check
Lights - check

Lets get in there..


























Well that will do for now.
Thanks for looking, there are a few more pictures on my FlickR site so head on over to:-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157709573744716

All comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 13, 2019)

Lovely shots of the mine mate was quite a surreal explore with all those lycra clad wombles flying by !!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 13, 2019)

Thats interesting, cant believe they didnt block it off when they made it a public path!


----------

